# Taskbar is doing this weird glitchy thing. Please Help?



## EddyK12 (Mar 8, 2012)

I posted this problem on the Microsoft forums with more details and pics, you can find it here:

Microsoft Forum - Task bar Glitch Post

_Basically_ while my desktop is running, these thumbnail icons will appear in the taskbar for no apparent reason, when hovered over they appear blank, they disappear just as easily as they pop-up, and I have no clue as to what's causing this (ran AV and Anti-Malware programs, and nothing came up).:frown:

Please help, it's really annoying. 

Thanks,
Eddy


----------



## EddyK12 (Mar 8, 2012)

I somehow got rid of the bug, here's how I think I fixed it:

I couldn't get Quicktime to work for some reason so I had to delete it and I installed QT Alternative instead after I did this I never got those annoying buggers again.

It must be Apple trying to sabotage Windows 8... they think they're so sly...


----------

